# NEED: 1:64 trailors people etc..



## WLCollector (Nov 23, 2005)

Im looking for some 1:64 scale stuff. Like trailors, people, wheelie bars, stuff like that. anyone know where I can find that suff?


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

www.mini-motors.com
dipstick has them


----------



## WLCollector (Nov 23, 2005)

that link is a non-owned domain?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

S-scale railroad stuff is 1/64.
Andrew


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

try www.mini-motorsonline.com


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

sounds good


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

andrew do you hae any good links to s- scale stuff? 
s- scale is very hard to find.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

If you do a google search for "American Flyer" + figures you should turn up some sources like:
http://www.americanmodels.com/misc/figures.html
and check the huge Walthers catalog- their website is hard to use, but there is a paper catalog- most model railroad stores will have one.
Andrew


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

thanks andrew
what we are looking for is machanics, gas station attendants, drag racing, ect- 1/64th ...ho will work for grand stand people.only becasuse there in the back ground


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

gunn said:


> thanks andrew
> what we are looking for is machanics, gas station attendants, drag racing, ect- 1/64th ...ho will work for grand stand people.only becasuse there in the back ground


Lee, I found these just today:









http://kramerproducts.com/service.htm










http://www.mini-motorsonline.com/Figures.htm
(I believe this is Dip's site)


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great sites all. Thanks! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## carnut2256 (Jun 9, 2003)

I found something tonight by accident that many folks _here _ will be _thrilled_ to see!

Apparently there is an online Hobby Shop that makes a variety of items for use with 1/64 cars, and they're well done and _affordable_!!!! I stumbled upon it on a 1/64 truck site I came across. Not quite sure if they do the figures displayed in the pics or not. Enjoy:

http://www.akhobby.com/cat_164_scale21.cfm


----------

